# Echo Vs Stihl Chainsaws



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm looking to purchase a new chainsaw for cutting firewood to heat our house. I would say on average I will be cutting about five cord a year with the biggest wood being about 16-18" in diameter maximum. Mostly all red oaks, we have both red and whites on the property. My plan is to open up the canopy to the white oaks while selecting trees for firewood.


I've visited a couple of the local dealers and have narrowed my selection down to two.


Stihl MS271, 50.2cc, and the dealer has both 18" and 20" models in stock. $400


Echo CS590, 59.8cc, and the dealer has this saw in with a 20" bar and chain. $400


The dealer I have settled on sells and services both brands. Both saws are in the same price point I am trying to not go over, $400. 


Anyone have pro and cons of either saw and/or manufacturer? I haven't really seen the Echo brand out there as much and have never heard of them until I began looking into saws a few months ago. Echo does boast a five year warranty, where as Stihl is 1 year or 2 if you purchase a 6 pack of their oil with the saw. 


Thoughts or opinions on the saws or companys would be much appreciated!


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Buy the Stihl & you won't have to second guess your decision later. Whenever someone asks about chainsaws, I only recommend one brand, even if they are not even looking at Stihl.


----------



## honker99 (Aug 30, 2004)

I bought the MS271 with the 18" bar recently and have bucked up about 5 full cords from a log load I had delivered and just bucked up some 22-24" ash that was dropped by a tree company. No complaints with the saw so far. I think a 20" bar may be a bit much for this saw.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Stihl, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

I run a still farmboss with a 18inch bar and love it for cutting firewood.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Pro's....Stihl makes a great saw

Con's... Stihl don't make an echo

Buy the Stihl .


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Stihl.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I love the Stihl and have owned many over the years however my current saws are a Husqvarna Rancher 50 and a Echo CS650EVL both of these saws are well over 20 years old and cut wood all day. When I was cutting wood for a living I had a pair of Stihl 056's with 20in bars and a 051 with a 33in bar. Those saws ran 8 hours a day 6 days a week for a year. though I ran the 051 a lot less. When my boss moved me to running the Timber Jack I sold one of the 056 Stihl's and bought the Husqvarna as a trim saw it was lighter and much faster than the Sthil's. I blew up the second 056 while working for a tree removal service in the early 90's and bought the Echo as my primary saw it always did a good job and still runs and cuts to this day. 
So both are good saws while I would give the Stihl the nod the 5 year warranty on the Echo would be hard to pass up. Also the larger motor will handle a 20in bar better my 50cc Husqvarna came with a 16in and I put a 18in on it and it does not cut near as fast as the 16in but I wanted the longer bar. 
With a sharp chain both will do you a fine job if cutting for money I likely would choose the Stihl but cutting wood around the house either will be fine, and the longer warranty will likely serve you better.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Over the past few years I like that echo has stepped up the quality of their product to the general public.
Still I think you will get greater value with the MS271 in the long run.
As far as bar length recommendations I would get an idea of the diameter at breast height (d.b.h.) of the trees you plan on felling in making that assessment.
Happy chainsaw shopping.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Stihl..Buddy of mine has an arbor service. Looking in his trucks, you'll see Stihl's and Huskies. My MS250 works for me. Just cut up a couple 18"d cherry logs, and still light enough that trim work isn't bad..


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replys! I would say the biggest I would be working would be around 12-14" average at chest height, maybe 16"ish. Anything larger is going to be much more difficult to get out of the woods I'd be cutting in. My gut is telling me to go Stihl even though the Echo is a bit larger.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Really not much chance of going wrong with either if the dealer is good to do business with. Stihl makes a great saw which if you plan on selling it will hold more value. If you plan on keeping it forever the longer warranty is attractive because you likely won't run it enough to hurt either saw in the first couple years. I cut firewood for a living for 2 years in the early 80's and those 056 Stihl's ran all day every day. The one I kept that blew up on me probably had 4000 hours of cutting time on it when it died. My Husky and Echo probably have close to 2000 hours each on them. They were both used when I bought them and I ran the heck out of them doing tree removal.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Bought mine brand new in 1976 or so. Just cut up a bunch of wood yesterday. I think mine is a Stihl 038 with a 20 inch bar.

Have fun looking.


Paul C.


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

The decisions have been made. After looking over both the 271 and the 590 again... I decided to just go with what I have really been looking at the past few months. The construction of the Stihl felt a little more solid then the echo did, though I am sure the 590 is a great saw. A few more dollars then I had planned but I'm happy with the purchase. Real happy with my experience with the dealer, like in the past looking for parts for my old snow blower they never tried to sway my decisions, just answered my questions and provided good customer service.

Hopefully she will give me many years of cutting enjoyment, and good hard work to keep my heart in shape lol.

Stihl MS291(18"bar) 

Also a pic along side my grandfathers old Homelite (not so light!)Super XL saw I have been using. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Won't go wrong with that decision. I bought a 026 for my dad in 96 and he cuts 15 cord a year to heat his place. .still running great. I've run most saws and there are better but I only own stihls too.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

For me

stihl-rate company service: 
never had to use it 

Echo- rate company service: 
outstanding but unfortunately had to use it multiple times


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Great choice on the Stihl...you won't regret it. I have a Stihl MS 310 20 inch bar, bought it back in 2000 and haven't had a single issue with it. Keep it cleaned up and tuned up (routine maintainence) and you will have a great saw for many years. I cut several cords each winter, oak, hickory, elm, cherry, ash, etc....no problems. Did a winter marathon cutting and cut 5 cords never missed a lick. Enjoy your new saw!


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Never buy echo anything!


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Care to expand as to why for anyone that may come apon this thread while looking to make a similar purchase?


----------



## HAWKEYE29 (Dec 11, 2010)

farm boss 290 20 inch bar cuts a a pile of wood every year


----------

